# Project One Delays



## benhama (Oct 21, 2013)

I ordered a 7 Series Madone, with Dura-ace 9000 and RXL wheels back on 1 November. The delivery estimate was for between 40-54 days. There is no sign of my bike some after some 64 days. My LBS says they are now looking at a date of 25 January, although this is not set in stone. They are unable to tell me why my bike is delayed, or offer alternative options to speed matters up.

A friend of mine ordered a set of RXL wheels in September and has only received the rear wheel, with the front still on back order. He has been given no date yet for its arrival. I am reading between the lines in thinking that my bike is delayed because of the wheels.

I wrote a complaint email to Trek and they will try to respond within 3 working days due to high volumes. This is not giving me much confidence when spending a not insignificant sum on money.

The purpose of my post is two fold:

1) Is there a problem with Project One bikes at the moment?
2) Is there a problem with RXL wheels?

Any recent experiences would be gratefully received.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

I think its due to high demand. I work for a trek dealer and trek suspended employee project one orders because of high demand.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Trek is currently delayed on all p1 builds due to overwhelming orders. On the employee site, they are no longer taking any employees p1 orders at all. It's currently being put on suspension until they catch up.

Another issue and it's always been one, is 9000. When I received my p1 order in august, trek rep stated that 9000 has always been an allocation issue with certain parts. Like the semi compact crank etc.

You could be right, it could be the wheelset, but they won't tell you exactly what it is.

My wife's p1 had a date of 90+ days out from build due to the medium cage length for 6870. If I changed that to a normal cassette it reduced the build to only 60 days out.


----------



## P1Painter (Oct 3, 2010)

Signature orders are at a all time time and working 6 days a week to try and meet demand!


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

To add to that, Trek is offering a sale on P1's with select-series finishes. That has to have upped the demand. 

My own P1 is apparently still on track for a mid January delivery. I have a select finish and ordered on Dec 10. For wheels, I went with Race.

Good luck on your orders, everyone.


----------

